# Internetleitung "verschnellern"



## ForceOne (16. November 2011)

Moin,

ich hab folgendes Problem, ich gammel seit ein paar Jahren nun auf meiner mega langsamen i-net leitung rum,
ich lade mit sensationellen 180kb/s  was ein traum als spieler und mega geil wirds wenn man geschäftliche mails hat mit 50 MB´s PDF....

telefonate sind also nicht selten so: warte "kurz" ich lade noch runter....

Also mal bei freund und helfer von der telekom angerufen, gesagt wurde 16k sind bei ihnen verfügbar oO DANN SCHALTEN SIES MAL FREI!! ich zahl auch ne 16k leitung du affe 

naja, 3 Kundenberater später, nee bei Ihnen ist nur DSL 2000 verfügbar, was wir anbieten können ist RAM 6000

dazu die erste frage, ich wohne in einer ländlichen gegen, Dorf 6000 einwohner , leider ca. 5km, vom standpunkt des Telekom-Verteilers (ka wie sich das schimpft) entfernt, aufgrund der entfernung hieß es, wäre nicht mehr verfügbar.

Funktioniert das RAM 6000 vernünftig? gesagt wurde, das sich das alle in der näheren umgebung teilen, sprich wenn 3 leute mit der ram 6k leitung saugen gibts wieder mal nur 200kb/s, darunter soll es wohl nicht fallen können.

2. LTE, soll einen Sender hier in der Nähe geben, hab bei der Telekom aber noch nichts näheres erfragt, hat jemand schon erfahrungen dazu? ist das vernünftig zum zocken (wg. Ping)?


Mittlerweile habe ich nämlich keine lust mehr, meinen stromfressenden rechner, über nacht laufen zu lassen, bzw. auch mal 2 nächte -.-

Ich danke schonmal im voraus für eure antworten


----------



## iP Man (16. November 2011)

LTE würde ich mir niemals holen wegen Gaming bzw. Ping. Ist ja funk und LTE Geschwindigkeit wird ja auch verteilt an die Kunden..

Ich habe immer noch DSL 384 und nicht mal DSL2000 RAM geht bei mir, sei doch froh mit DSL2000.
Hol DSL6000RAM, wenigstens besser als 2000 falls es überhaupt geht


----------



## robbe (16. November 2011)

iP Man schrieb:


> LTE würde ich mir niemals holen wegen Gaming bzw. Ping. Ist ja funk und LTE Geschwindigkeit wird ja auch verteilt an die Kunden..
> 
> Ich habe immer noch DSL 384 und nicht mal DSL2000 RAM geht bei mir, sei doch froh mit DSL2000.
> Hol DSL6000RAM, wenigstens besser als 2000 falls es überhaupt geht


 

LTE hat sich im Gegensatz zu UMTS im bezug auf den Ping extrem verbessert. Ich denke zocken dürfte damit schon möglich sein. Die Großen Nachteile sind: Preis, Volumenbeschränkung und alle Nutzer teilen sich die Bandbreite einer Zelle.

Ich würde dir defintiv auch zur 6000er RAM raten, damit wirst du nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## ForceOne (16. November 2011)

okay, preis ist nicht so schlimm, mein dad und ich würdes uns das teilen  
ich glaube ich werde mir einfach das ram6000 nehmen und lte bestellen, testen und ansonsten zurück geben


----------



## robbe (16. November 2011)

mich würde es sehr wundern wenn du überhaupt LTE bekommst. Soweit ich weiß wird LTE nur geschalten wenn DSL 1000 (oder2000?) oder weniger verfügbar ist.


----------



## ForceOne (16. November 2011)

ich rede morgen mal mit der telekom, poste dann mal, was dabei raus kam


----------



## iP Man (16. November 2011)

aber LTE taugt find ich nicht, war auch vor paar tagen kurz davor das zu holen aber naja.
dann lieber DSL 384 + Fastpath und ich hab 30er ping stabil dafür langsames internet 

erstens wegen diese Volumenbegrenzung 5-15gb pro monat danach wird die i-net geschwindigkeit gedrosselt oder zweitens wenn nachmittags viele im internet sind dann ist es nicht möglich die volle geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, wie gesagt es wird geteilt xD


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2011)

ForceOne schrieb:


> ich lade mit sensationellen 180kb/s  ...


Ein traumwert für mich...(derzeit noch) Ich gurke hier mit 384kbit auf tkom-leitung herum und da hängen noch 2 weitere rechner mit dran.Ich könnte zwar auch 1,5-2 mbit haben,aber die tkom bietet für meinen anschluß erst garkein RAM an.Aber was solls...Über die technik von telefonica habe ich vieleicht bald vdsl.


> Also mal bei freund und helfer von der telekom angerufen, gesagt wurde 16k sind bei ihnen verfügbar oO DANN SCHALTEN SIES MAL FREI!! ich zahl auch ne 16k leitung du affe
> naja, 3 Kundenberater später, nee bei Ihnen ist nur DSL 2000 verfügbar, was wir anbieten können ist RAM 6000


Was erwartest du von denen?Also ich bin mittlerweile auf dem standpunkt,das es bei der privatisierung der tkom besser gewesen wäre,wenn man denen pferde und kutschen gegeben hätte.Die sind nicht so kompliziert und obendrein berechenbarer als telefonleitungen.



> dazu die erste frage, ich wohne in einer ländlichen gegen, Dorf 6000 einwohner , leider ca. 5km, vom standpunkt des Telekom-Verteilers (ka wie sich das schimpft)


...nennt sich Vst.Kann aber auch sein,das du an einem outdoor-dslam hängst.


> aufgrund der entfernung hieß es, wäre nicht mehr verfügbar.


Das geht nach deren richtlinie bzw. danach,was in deren datenbank steht.Das kann zwar,aber muß nicht stimmen und die wahre max. kapazität der leitung spiegelt das gleich garnicht wieder.



> Funktioniert das RAM 6000 vernünftig?


Ja.Das sollte es auch,schließlich haben die das über 5 jahre getestet.Wenn du unbedingt bei der tkom bleiben willst,solltest du das auch anleiern.Falls du aber eine chance auf noch mehr bandbreite haben willst,solltest du dich von dem saftladen trennen.


> gesagt wurde, das sich das alle in der näheren umgebung teilen, sprich wenn 3 leute mit der ram 6k leitung saugen gibts wieder mal nur 200kb/s, darunter soll es wohl nicht fallen können.


Lass mich raten,das hat der tkom-support gesagt?



> 2. LTE, soll einen Sender hier in der Nähe geben, hab bei der Telekom aber noch nichts näheres erfragt, hat jemand schon erfahrungen dazu? ist das vernünftig zum zocken (wg. Ping)?


Ich würde dir raten,finger weg!Erstens dürftest du das von der tkom garnicht bekommen (ist nur für gegenden mit 384 kbit oder völlig ohne dsl-versorgung) und zweitest drossen die nach (glaube) 3GB/monat.


iP Man schrieb:


> aber LTE taugt find ich nicht, war auch vor paar tagen kurz davor das zu holen aber naja.
> dann lieber DSL 384 + Fastpath und ich hab 30er ping stabil dafür langsames internet


Mach doch mal einen verfügbarkeitscheck bei easybell.Die schalten nur über telefonica und wenn die was machen können,kann es auch bei dir bloß schneller werden.



> erstens wegen diese Volumenbegrenzung 5-15gb pro monat danach wird die i-net geschwindigkeit gedrosselt oder zweitens wenn nachmittags viele im internet sind dann ist es nicht möglich die volle geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, wie gesagt es wird geteilt xD


 Das sind die grenzen von vodafone und da geht es aber bis 30GB (der 50mbit-tarif).Die tkom bietet glaube 3mbit bei 3 oder 5GB-grenze.


----------



## ForceOne (16. November 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne so antworten wie du TurricanVeteran , bekomme das mit dem zitieren aber nicht so hin 

1. also ich hab mal bei den "großen" Anbietern (KabelDeutschland, Vodafone und Alice) nachgeschaut, wie es bei denen aussieht mit der DSL-leitung, dort war jedoch entweder nichts verfügbar, oder wir haben auch hier max. ne 6k leitung (würde dann dem entsprechendem RAM6000 entsprechen, übrigens hatte der Telekom-support dies gesagt, das mit der leitung teilen und entsprechend würde dann die leitung geteilt werden, ist dies so nicht richtig?)

2. das mit dem LTE bekommen wird nicht so ein riesen Problem werden, meine eltern haben alle geschäftlichen, privaten dinge bei denen laufen, und dort gehen viele tausend € jedes jahr hin, also sollten die dann wegen einem anschluss mehr oder weniger stress machen, sind sie einen kunden mehr los, jedoch scheint lte dann auch nicht so wirklich das richtige zu sein, denn wenn ich eine schnelle leitung habe, dann sauge ich auch entsprechen daten aus dem netz, weiß jemand inwiefern die telekom/vodafone o.ä. die geschwindigkeit drosselt? also wenn ich sagen wir mal das max. paket kaufe mit 50mbit und 30GB, und die 30GB sind dann bei mir relativ schnell durch, iPhone, iPad, Rechner, Firmenlaptop das dauert selbst bei meiner leitung nicht sehr lange, da diese auch sehr viel genutzt wird.


Danke euch für eure antworten


----------



## iP Man (17. November 2011)

Unter dieser Adresse ist Komplett easy leider nicht verfügbar

schade, war ja klar. hab schon alle anbieter durch


----------



## Semox (17. November 2011)

ForceOne schrieb:


> 2. das mit dem LTE bekommen wird nicht so ein riesen Problem werden, meine eltern haben alle geschäftlichen, privaten dinge bei denen laufen, und dort gehen viele tausend € jedes jahr hin, also sollten die dann wegen einem anschluss mehr oder weniger stress machen, sind sie einen kunden mehr los, jedoch scheint lte dann auch nicht so wirklich das richtige zu sein, denn wenn ich eine schnelle leitung habe, dann sauge ich auch entsprechen daten aus dem netz, weiß jemand inwiefern die telekom/vodafone o.ä. die geschwindigkeit drosselt? also wenn ich sagen wir mal das max. paket kaufe mit 50mbit und 30GB, und die 30GB sind dann bei mir relativ schnell durch, iPhone, iPad, Rechner, Firmenlaptop das dauert selbst bei meiner leitung nicht sehr lange, da diese auch sehr viel genutzt wird.
> 
> 
> Danke euch für eure antworten




Das mit dem LTE würde ich echt lassen. Die telekom drosselt nach 10gb. Auf wieviel speed kann ich gerade nicht finden ich glaub sie drosseln erst auf 1mbit und dann auf 364 Kbit/s.
Zudem hast kann es nachmittags zu ziemlichen Leistungsverlust kommen. 6000Ram sollte n deutlich besseren ping und speed haben. Zudem keine Traffic begrenzungen etc.
Hier im Dorf wurde vor ein paar monaten auch LTE ausgebaut weil nur 1mbit verfügbar ist. Aber LTE ist für mich ziemlich uninteressant wenn man oft online spielt und selbst mit einer 1mbit leitung 
100gb traffic im monat hat.

Die einzige wirkliche alternative zu dsl über die Telefonleitung ist Kabelinternet. Alles andere wird gedrosselt, hat volumenbegrung und einen schlechteren ping.
Zum Glück hab ich in 14Tagen 64mbit von Unitymedia.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2011)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne so antworten wie du TurricanVeteran , bekomme das mit dem zitieren aber nicht so hin


Zitieren ist aber einfach.An den anfang des zitats muß ein (quote) und an das ende ein (/quote).Du mußt das allerdings in eckige statt runde klammern setzen,damit es funzt.



> 1. also ich hab mal bei den "großen" Anbietern (KabelDeutschland, Vodafone und Alice) nachgeschaut, wie es bei denen aussieht mit der DSL-leitung, dort war jedoch entweder nichts verfügbar, oder wir haben auch hier max. ne 6k leitung (würde dann dem entsprechendem RAM6000 entsprechen,


Die großen kannst du aber vergessen.Die sind einfach zu unflexiebel.Du kannst ja auch mal den check bei easybell machen.Allerdings sei gleich dazu gesagt,das der nix über die geschwindigkeit aussagt,da die nur einen 16000er einheitstarif haben.Die einzige alternative wäre dann noch 1&1,da die (meines wissens) derzeit die einzigen sind,die über telefonica vdsl anbieten.


> übrigens hatte der Telekom-support dies gesagt, das mit der leitung teilen und entsprechend würde dann die leitung geteilt werden, ist dies so nicht richtig?)


Dachte ich mir schon.Solche aussagen treffen nur die vollpfosten von denen.Stimmen tut das nicht,da du dir die leitung mit niemend anderem teist und so eine dsl-leitung eine direktverbindung zur Vst/outdoor-dslam darstellt.Es könnte lediglich eng werden,wenn dein anschlußpunkt (Vst) nicht dick genug am rest des netzwerkes angeschlossen ist (halte ich bei der tkom für ausgeschlossen) oder aufgrund von übersprechen innerhalb der leitung dein sync etwas herunter geht (liese sich mit einem gescheitem dsl-modem abmildern,ist aber ein extra thema).Dann könnte es zur hauptzeit etwas langsamer werden.


> 2. das mit dem LTE bekommen wird nicht so ein riesen Problem werden, meine eltern haben alle geschäftlichen, privaten dinge bei denen laufen, und dort gehen viele tausend € jedes jahr hin, also sollten die dann wegen einem anschluss mehr oder weniger stress machen, sind sie einen kunden mehr los,


Du kennst die tkom nicht.Die arbeiten nur streng nach vorschrift.


> jedoch scheint lte dann auch nicht so wirklich das richtige zu sein, denn wenn ich eine schnelle leitung habe, dann sauge ich auch entsprechen daten aus dem netz, weiß jemand inwiefern die telekom/vodafone o.ä. die geschwindigkeit drosselt? also wenn ich sagen wir mal das max. paket kaufe mit 50mbit und 30GB, und die 30GB sind dann bei mir relativ schnell durch, iPhone, iPad, Rechner, Firmenlaptop das dauert selbst bei meiner leitung nicht sehr lange, da diese auch sehr viel genutzt wird.


 Wenn die drosselung rein geht,dann gibt es nur noch 384 kbit.(einfache umts-geschwindigkeit)
Aber mal was anderes,wenn ihr das inet exessiv nutzt und eh eine riesen rechnung habt,warum nehmt ihr keine standleitung?Die verlegt die tkom notfalls auch in den tiefsten sumpf und der support ist auch besser.


iP Man schrieb:


> Unter dieser Adresse ist Komplett easy leider nicht verfügbar
> 
> schade, war ja klar. hab schon alle anbieter durch


Das ist wirklich sehr schlecht...Jetzt könntest du es nur noch mit RAM von der tkom versuchen.Dazu sei aber gleich gesagt,das du da direkt bei der tkom sein mußt.Es macht den anschein,das es für reseller in absehbarer zeit keine RAM-schaltung geben wird.(selbst für t-systems gabs das nicht von anfang an) Bekommen mußt du das übrigens auch nicht zwingend.Die tkom "lost" das nach einem system aus,was ich noch nicht durchschaut habe.


----------



## iP Man (17. November 2011)

Habe schon 2mal DSL2000  Ram bestellt und immer wurde es storniert das es bei mir nicht verfügbar ist 
jedenfalls ist heute die bestätigung gekommen von telekom das meine kündigung angekommen ist.

nächster monat bin ich bei vodafone und zahle dann 25€ und angeblich soll es DSL 1000 sein, bin jetzt noch bei telekom/t-online und zahlen über 40€ naja und das noch für dsl light ... verfickte bande so siehts aus xD


----------



## ForceOne (18. November 2011)

naja, bekommt man diese standleitungen auch irgendwie günstig? ich hab nur ein angebot gerade nach kurzer suche über 150 € gefunden, das wäre 1.800 € im jahr für internet, das bekomme ich meinem vater wahrscheinlich nicht verkauft 

wegen dem Router, werde ich der TElekom einfach sagen, das die einen mitbestellen sollen, dann zahl ich halt die 3 € mtl. hab aber ein gerät was funktioniert.

aber mal eine ganz blöde frage, wenn man hingehen würde und sich 2/3/4 DSL leitungen bestellt, kann man diese leitungen dann nicht iwie miteinander verbinden und hätte somit 4xdsl 2000er leitungen (also an sich gehe ich nicht davon aus das sowas funktioniert, aber ich hoffe man hört anhand dieser frage raus, wie verzweifelt ich bin -.-)


----------



## Semox (18. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, nimm die 6000Ram !
Etwas besseres wirst du nicht kriegen, solang die Telekom oder euer Kabelanbieter nicht weiter ausbaut.






> Mein leben ist geil!!! ich hab kohle, anzüge und Sex


Aber dafür mieses Internet !


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2011)

ForceOne schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bekommt man diese standleitungen auch irgendwie günstig? ich hab nur ein angebot gerade nach kurzer suche über 150 € gefunden, das wäre 1.800 € im jahr für internet, das bekomme ich meinem vater wahrscheinlich nicht verkauft
> 
> wegen dem Router, werde ich der TElekom einfach sagen, das die einen mitbestellen sollen, dann zahl ich halt die 3 € mtl. hab aber ein gerät was funktioniert.
> 
> aber mal eine ganz blöde frage, wenn man hingehen würde und sich 2/3/4 DSL leitungen bestellt, kann man diese leitungen dann nicht iwie miteinander verbinden und hätte somit 4xdsl 2000er leitungen (also an sich gehe ich nicht davon aus das sowas funktioniert, aber ich hoffe man hört anhand dieser frage raus, wie verzweifelt ich bin -.-)



Das geht Theoretisch schon. Aber ich glaube kaum das du 4 DSL Leitungen im Haus hast


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. November 2011)

ForceOne schrieb:


> naja, bekommt man diese standleitungen auch irgendwie günstig? ich hab nur ein angebot gerade nach kurzer suche über 150 € gefunden, das wäre 1.800 € im jahr für internet, das bekomme ich meinem vater wahrscheinlich nicht verkauft


Ich glaube nicht,das du sowas günstiger bekommst.Aber du könntest ja noch ein wenig an deinem verkaufstalent feilen.



> wegen dem Router, werde ich der TElekom einfach sagen, das die einen mitbestellen sollen, dann zahl ich halt die 3 € mtl. hab aber ein gerät was funktioniert.


Das ist vermutlich das einfachste.Alternativ gibt es die dinger aber auch um die 100€ zu kaufen.



> aber mal eine ganz blöde frage, wenn man hingehen würde und sich 2/3/4 DSL leitungen bestellt, kann man diese leitungen dann nicht iwie miteinander verbinden und hätte somit 4xdsl 2000er leitungen (also an sich gehe ich nicht davon aus das sowas funktioniert, aber ich hoffe man hört anhand dieser frage raus, wie verzweifelt ich bin -.-)





watercooled schrieb:


> Das geht Theoretisch schon. Aber ich glaube kaum das du 4 DSL Leitungen im Haus hast


Das geht nicht nur theoretisch und ist sogar sau einfach.Leider braucht man dafür einen router der schon min. 350€ kostet und natürlich ausreichend freie leitungen von der tkom.
Außerdem solltest du dann ausschließlich programme nutzen,welche eine mehrfachverbindung aufbauen.(z.b. orbit-downloader,bittorrent) Programme,welche nur eine verbindung ins inet aufbauen, profitieren nicht davon. (z.b. browser)


----------



## Dexter74 (18. November 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ja.Das sollte es auch,schließlich haben die das über 5 jahre getestet.Wenn du unbedingt bei der tkom bleiben willst,solltest du das auch anleiern.Falls du aber eine chance auf noch mehr bandbreite haben willst,solltest du dich von dem saftladen trennen.



die Aussage ist affig, ich habe bei mir auch nur max. DSL2000 bei der Telekom und obwohl mit Sicherheit mehr möglich wären schalten Vodafon, 1&1 und Co. auch nur max. DSL2000


----------



## ForceOne (19. November 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht,das du sowas günstiger bekommst.Aber du könntest ja noch ein wenig an deinem verkaufstalent feilen.


 jaa klar  ich bin doch schon bankkaufmann, aber nicht mal das gelernte aus der ausbildung hilft mir hier weiter 

naja, dann lohnt es sich ja nicht, wenn ich mir 4 dsl leitungen bestellen würde, auch wenn es leitunsmäßig usw. klappen würde, ich brauche den speed ja im browser, bei games usw.

mit dem router machen wirs erstmal über die telekom, ich gehe auch mal nicht davon aus, das mir andere anbieter, in meiner gegend eine schnellere leitung geben können, außer die bauen hier sone, ich hab den namen schon wieder vergessen (verteilerkasten o.ä.) hin.

werde mir  heute den router bestellen, und dann hoffen das ich das mit der router konfiguration alles halbwegs hinbekomme, was Internet angeht, bin ich nämlich ziemlich unwissend, um es freundlich auszudrücken 

gibts da evtl. entspreche anleitungen oder so? liegt das evtl. dem router bei?


----------



## ForceOne (19. November 2011)

achso kurze frage noch, kann ich denn dann bei ram6000 nun von einer deutlich schnelleren leitung ausgehen (also 2-3 x so schnell)??


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

das kommt auf deine Leitung an, im Router kann man es grob sehen, Telekom sind aber die einzigen die die genauen Werte haben


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> die Aussage ist affig, ich habe bei mir auch nur max. DSL2000 bei der Telekom und obwohl mit Sicherheit mehr möglich wären schalten Vodafon, 1&1 und Co. auch nur max. DSL2000


 Das liegt vermutlich daran,weil du dich nie damit auch nur ein klein wenig beschäftigt hast.
Es gibt im prinziep 2 große "technik-anbieter" in deutschland.(von leitungsanbieter kann man fast nicht sprechen da die leitungen fast ausschließlich der tkom gehören,aber die angeschlossene technik wie linecard usw. kann auch von jemand anderem sein) Wenn nun an deinem wohnort nur die der tkom verfügbar ist,dann kann vodafone,1&1 usw. nur darauf schalten und logischer weise wird es dann auch nicht schneller.
Mache doch mal einen check bei easybell.Die schalten nur über telefonica und wenn die können,sollte mehr geschwindigkeit auch machbar sein.


ForceOne schrieb:


> naja, dann lohnt es sich ja nicht, wenn ich mir 4 dsl leitungen bestellen würde, auch wenn es leitunsmäßig usw. klappen würde, ich brauche den speed ja im browser, bei games usw.


Tja,da hört mein wissen aber auf und testen kann ich das auch nicht.Ich weiß zwar,das z.b. firefox eine multiple verbindung aufbaut,allerding hat der immer nur von einer gezogen.



> gibts da evtl. entspreche anleitungen oder so? liegt das evtl. dem router bei?


Die tkom-router sind eigentlich narrensicher.Im notfall kannst du hier aber einen thread dafür eröffnen.


ForceOne schrieb:


> achso kurze frage noch, kann ich denn dann bei ram6000 nun von einer deutlich schnelleren leitung ausgehen (also 2-3 x so schnell)??


 Ja.Eigentlich solltest du sogar einen vollsync haben.(also volle 6 mbit)


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das liegt vermutlich daran,weil du dich nie damit auch nur ein klein wenig beschäftigt hast.
> Es gibt im prinziep 2 große "technik-anbieter" in deutschland.(von leitungsanbieter kann man fast nicht sprechen da die leitungen fast ausschließlich der tkom gehören,aber die angeschlossene technik wie linecard usw. kann auch von jemand anderem sein) Wenn nun an deinem wohnort nur die der tkom verfügbar ist,dann kann vodafone,1&1 usw. nur darauf schalten und logischer weise wird es dann auch nicht schneller.
> Mache doch mal einen check bei easybell.Die schalten nur über telefonica und wenn die können,sollte mehr geschwindigkeit auch machbar sein.



hatte wahrscheinlich schon mehr damit zu tun gehabt wie du. Wenn die Leitungungsdaten die die Router anzeigen nur annähernd an die realen Werten ran kommen, ist definitiv mehr wie nur DSL2000 möglich. Erst recht bei reinen VoIP Anschlüssen wo die Werte ja Aufgrund der etwas anderen Technik und des Frequenzbereiches etwas schlechter sein kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> hatte wahrscheinlich schon mehr damit zu tun gehabt wie du.


Keine ahnung...Ich versuche mittlerweile 3 jahre lang RAM zu bekommen und beschäftige mich auch schon so lange damit (plus leitungstunning).Das es jetzt vieleicht vdsl wird ist nur ein positiver nebeneffekt.


> Wenn die Leitungungsdaten die die Router anzeigen nur annähernd an die realen Werten ran kommen, ist definitiv mehr wie nur DSL2000 möglich.


Die routerdaten sollte man nur als richtwert betrachten (leitungsdämpfung).Allerdings sieht man doch wieviel fehler produziert werden und der SNR sollte eigentlich auch fast hin kommen.Damit lässt sich doch schon grob schätzen,wobei die endgültige geschwindigkeit auch von deinem port und dem modem bzw. deren zusammenspiel abhängt.


> Erst recht bei reinen VoIP Anschlüssen wo die Werte ja Aufgrund der etwas anderen Technik und des Frequenzbereiches etwas schlechter sein kann.


 Also VoIP hat meines erachtens aber nix mit frequenzen zu tun.Das ist lediglich sprachübertragung via inet (also ein protokoll).Etwas mit frequenzen hat adsl2+ vs. adsl2 vs. adsl1 oder annex a vs. annex b zu tun.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

Das der Router nur als grober Richtwert zu sehen ist weiß ich, wenn aber verschiedene Geräte (Hersteller) und Chipsätze ähnliche Werte anzeigen, sollte der reale Wert dann doch dicht dran sein und bei uns wird bei allen eine Dämpfung von 19-20db und ein SNR Wert von ~30db angezeigt und der HVT ist vielleicht 1,5km weg. 
Außerdem ist laut DSL Ausbaustatusanzeige der Telekom bei uns 16k+ (Entertain Premium) mit IP-basierten Anschluss möglich, da sollten doch die anderen Anbieter die ja nur IP-basierte Anschlüsse haben wenigsten 6000 schalten können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> Das der Router nur als grober Richtwert zu sehen ist weiß ich, wenn aber verschiedene Geräte (Hersteller) und Chipsätze ähnliche Werte anzeigen, sollte der reale Wert dann doch dicht dran sein


Das sehe ich anders.Jedes modem ist vom eingang her anders bestückt.Die müßten also eher unterschiedliche werte zeigen.Als krasses beispiel wäre da eine fritzbox 7170 und ein sphairon ar860 zu nennen.Beide haben einen ar7-chipsatz,nur die fritzbox hat reell ca. 3db mehr eingangsdämpfung.Auf langen leitungen sind das welten.


> und bei uns wird bei allen eine Dämpfung von 19-20db und ein SNR Wert von ~30db angezeigt und der HVT ist vielleicht 1,5km weg.


Das ist weiß-gott mehr als krass.Warst du mal im t-punkt und hast das moniert?Beim support brauchst du damit ja nicht anfangen. 


> Außerdem ist laut DSL Ausbaustatusanzeige der Telekom bei uns 16k+ (Entertain Premium) mit IP-basierten Anschluss möglich,


 ...und wieder eine bestätigung,das man der tkom bei der privatisierung eher pferde und kutschen hätte geben und anderen die telefonleitungen überlassen sollen...
Wieso schaltet dir die tkom nur 2mbit,wenn laut ausbaustatus 16+ gehen soll?


> da sollten doch die anderen Anbieter die ja nur IP-basierte Anschlüsse haben wenigsten 6000 schalten können.


Andere anbieter können dir auf einer tkom-leitung nur das schalten,was die tkom ihnen anbietet.In deinem fall sind das 2mbit. Ich meine,die tkom schaltet bei uns flächendecken auf ihren anschlüssen RAM,nur bei mir ist das nicht vorgesehen da ich bei 1&1 bin. (RAM gibt es derzeit nicht für reseller und auf meiner 384kbit-leitung gleich garnicht) Dabei kann mein port schon alles und das seit jahren.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

die Werte ändern sich ja bei jedem Synchronisieren leicht und es sind anderen Leitungen,  ich werden die Geräte von mehr oder weniger fremden Leuten nicht zum testen an andere Leitungen anschließen um zu schauen was sie dort anzeigen.  Vor dem Netgear hatte ich jedenfalls ein Fritzbox  die sich 2008 mit einer kleinen Stichflamme das Leben genommen hat, die hat auch ~19db Dämpfung, dafür aber einen etwas besseren SNR Wert angezeigt.


Die Telekom schaltet beim Standardanschluss erst bei 18db Dämpfung die 6000er bzw. 16000er, IP-basierend können die Werte etwas schlechter sein. Entertain interessiert mich aber nicht die Bohne, will einfach nur fürs gleiche Geld (oder weniger) eine schnellere Leitung haben.


Die Frage stellt sich doch eher in die Richtung. Warum sind bei der Telekom die teuersten Pakete mit 16k (IP-basierten Anschluss) möglich und bei anderen Anbieter die ebenfalls IP-basierten Anschluss als Komplettpaket verkaufen wird nur 2k geschalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> die Werte ändern sich ja bei jedem Synchronisieren leicht und es sind anderen Leitungen,  ich werden die Geräte von mehr oder weniger fremden Leuten nicht zum testen an andere Leitungen anschließen um zu schauen was sie dort anzeigen.  Vor dem Netgear hatte ich jedenfalls ein Fritzbox  die sich 2008 mit einer kleinen Stichflamme das Leben genommen hat, die hat auch ~19db Dämpfung, dafür aber einen etwas besseren SNR Wert angezeigt.


Die schwankungen liegen aber im 1db-bereich.Wenn ich aber mal von meiner leitung ausgehe,die fritzbox 7170 hat 64db angezeit und das ar860 58db.Wie gesagt,den werten kann man nicht vertrauen.



> Die Telekom schaltet beim Standardanschluss erst bei 18db Dämpfung die 6000er bzw. 16000er, IP-basierend können die Werte etwas schlechter sein. Entertain interessiert mich aber nicht die Bohne, will einfach nur fürs gleiche Geld (oder weniger) eine schnellere Leitung haben.


Ich meine aber zu wissen,das die tkom ip-basierte anschlüsse auch ohne entertain verkauft.(glaube sogar etwas billiger) Allerdings kann ich es grad nicht überprüfen,da auf meiner leitung gerade etwas herunter geladen wird.



> Die Frage stellt sich doch eher in die Richtung. Warum sind bei der Telekom die teuersten Pakete mit 16k (IP-basierten Anschluss) möglich und bei anderen Anbieter die ebenfalls IP-basierten Anschluss als Komplettpaket verkaufen wird nur 2k geschalten.


 Wie bereits geschrieben,die reseller können nix anbieten,was die tkom ihnen nicht anbietet.Nach was die tkom entscheidet weiß wohl nur der liebe gott.(oder auch nicht...)


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

Die Anzeige der Werte hängt aber auch von der Software (Firmware) ab.  Bei der Leitungsdämpfung hast du DSL?

Ja, für 30€ mit DSL Flat und Minutentarif (Telefon). "Können" sie leider nicht anbieten, da nicht möglich.  Der aktuelle Vertrag hat eh einen Laufzeit bis August, dann frag ich im Frühjahr nochmal nach vielleicht sind sie sich dann einig.

1&1 hat ja bei ihm angerufen und gesagt das laut Telekom Datenbank (nehmen wahrscheinlich immernoch die veraltete Orca DB) kein 6000 möglich ist und er deshalb nur eine 3000er bekommen kann (bekommen hat wie gesagt 2000). 3000 war auch das was die früher eben Anhand der Orca DB max. geschalten haben, zahlen musste man natürlich für eine 6000er.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. November 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> Die Anzeige der Werte hängt aber auch von der Software (Firmware) ab.


Da bin ich mir nicht wirklich schlüssig.Bei meiner 7170 hat da ein firmwareupdate nix verändert und beim ar860 hat selbst die mod-firmware nicht wirklich was am dämpfungswert verbessert.Lediglich der snr schwankte minimal.Mein derzeit benutzter w700v meint übrigens,das die leitung 63,4 db dämpfung hat.


> Bei der Leitungsdämpfung hast du DSL?


...und das ganz locker.Wie es lycos anno dazumal geschafft hat was von der tkom schalten zu lassen weiß ich nicht,aber seitdem das läuft kann ich sogar laut tkom dsl bekommen.(vorher nicht) Ich schätze aber mal,das ich real irgendwo zwischen 55 und 58db liege und somit wohl haarscharf an der schaltungsgrenze.Allerdings habe ich je nach modem einen snr von 18-21db und immer eine crc-fehlerrate von exakt null (!).


> Ja, für 30€ mit DSL Flat und Minutentarif (Telefon). "Können" sie leider nicht anbieten, da nicht möglich.  Der aktuelle Vertrag hat eh einen Laufzeit bis August, dann frag ich im Frühjahr nochmal nach vielleicht sind sie sich dann einig.


Dann läuft der anschluß bestimmt noch auf ATM und ich denke,das für einen tkom`schen ip-anschluß GBE benötigt wird.Ich meine aber im tkom-forum gelesen zu haben,das die das nicht einfach umstellen können (tkom halt) und man für die umschaltung seinen alten vertrag kündigen und einen neuen machen muß.Problematisch finde ich immer nur,das man von denen keine konkreten informationen bekommt und man so immer ins blaue schießt.



> 1&1 hat ja bei ihm angerufen und gesagt das laut Telekom Datenbank (nehmen wahrscheinlich immernoch die veraltete Orca DB) kein 6000 möglich ist und er deshalb nur eine 3000er bekommen kann (bekommen hat wie gesagt 2000). 3000 war auch das was die früher eben Anhand der Orca DB max. geschalten haben, zahlen musste man natürlich für eine 6000er.


 Da hätte ich aber gleich noch hinterher gefragt,ob die leitung nicht auf telefonica umgestellt werden könnte.Wenn nicht bleibt eigentlich nur nach einem regionalen isp zu suchen und dahin zu wechseln.


----------



## Dexter74 (20. November 2011)

Als ich damals die Fritzbox gekauft hatte ging ja das Umschalten auf Annex B auch recht fix, das umschalten sollte nicht das Problem  sein (beim Netgear sieht man ja nicht was für HW am anderen Ende hängt). 

Bei uns im Ort ist über Telefonica glaube gar nicht möglich sonst hätte 1&1 das von sich aus gemacht, außerdem hat er den Anruf  auf der BAB bekommen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. November 2011)

Ich glaub,ich muß mal kurz was richtig stellen.ATM und GBe haben nix mit Annex zu tun.Die Annex-standards beschreiben nur den anschluß selbst mit seinen eigenschaften.In deutschland ist seit je her Annex B (ADSL over ISDN) der standard wärend österreich und schweiz glaube auf Annex A (ADSL over Pots) setzen.In deutschen netzen soll wohl Annex A zulässig sein,wird aber nicht geschalten.
ATM und GBe beschreiben die anschlußart des ports.Viel konnte ich dazu leider nicht finden,nur das hier.
Ein paar infos zu adsl bzw. den verwendeten Annex-standards gibt es hier und falls es interessiert,den verlauf von tkom-ram von anfang bis jetzt hier.
So,jetzt ist aber gut.Die diskussion hat nun wirklich garnichts mehr mit diesem thread zu tun und deshalb beende ich jetzt mal.


----------



## Dexter74 (21. November 2011)

ich habe seit 2000 DSL und da wurde noch Annex A (analog) oder B (ISDN) geschalten und die Geräte für Deutschland benötigen seit 2002 oder so Annex B.
NGN ist nicht VoIP, NGN arbeitet etwas anders als VoIP.


----------

